# The one that got away or do something-man's opinion



## NJEH (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been single for about 18 months. Before that I married my highschool sweet heart. Needless to say I was a little rusty getting back into dating. Anyway, a couple of weeks a go I met a guy at the local park/pool. Basically our kids started playing together and we started talking. We spent hours talking. It felt so easy, we had so much in common, I hadn't experienced that in a long time. At the end, he asked for my number but I said no (my thinking at that moment was he was still a stranger), but I was sure we would see each other again. Now I'm regretting this choice. He told me so much about himself, that I'm sure if I wanted to get in touch with him it would be easy, but I don't want to look needy or like a stalker. I've never been the one to pursue someone, so it feels a little strange to think this way. What path should I take here? Should I do anything or just see if we meet again naturally?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Take the kids back to the park/pool? And google the guy.


----------



## Acorn (Dec 16, 2010)

Google the guy, call him up, life is too short. That's the result he was hoping for anyway.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Nahhh. If I were you I would wait to meet him again. Conversate a bit and then let him know if the offer is still available you'd like to give him your number.

You're right. He IS still a stranger. See if conversation number 2 is worth giving your number.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

A second conversation is in order. Make sure you dress a little nicer, next time your at the park. And smile when he sees you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If yu see him again, get his digits. Life is too short for game-playing. If you are into him, ask him out.

The only thing to fear is fear itself.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

sinnister said:


> Nahhh. If I were you I would wait to meet him again. Conversate a bit and then let him know if the offer is still available you'd like to give him your number.
> 
> You're right. He IS still a stranger. See if conversation number 2 is worth giving your number.


Seriously? What if she does not run into him again/

Two options here if the OP does not want to give out a phone number:

1) Set up a follow-up date and time to meet before you part ways (that pool, Starbucks, wherever)

2) Set up a new e-mail address (you can open or close one of those in five minutes) through which you can communicate.


----------

